# bitte, zeigt euer wissen....



## |FAT|paRa (26. Dezember 2002)

könnt ihr mir zu diesem pic ein deutschsprachiges tutorial geben? das wäre total nett. geht das in ps zu erstellen?


----------



## niTeZ (26. Dezember 2002)

das Bild sieht kuhl aus, ich hab schonmal zu so etwas ähnlichem ein Tut gesehen, es war etwas lang und mit einem Eis Effekt, das Ergebnis war aber net so "fein" sondern eher "gröber". Ich würd mich auch freuen, wenn ihr so ein Tut machen könntet! Die Anfänger brauchen euch *g*


----------



## subzero (26. Dezember 2002)

also..
neben dem bild gibbet das tut...
http://www.stridingstudio.com/tutorials/exclusivetech.html

soivle zum thema englisch : http://de.altavista.com/pos/babelfish/trns/ 

wo haste bild den her...?
hättest dir mal die url angeguckt hätteste gesehn das das bild zu einem tutorial gehört... 

nix mit 3dsmax...


----------



## |FAT|paRa (26. Dezember 2002)

jo, ich bion dumm, aber ich hab die site jetzt übersetzen lassen. aber ich versteh immer noch nicht was die von mir wollen. wie z.b. das diese art knochen zu einem teil ziemlich transparent sind und zum anderen leuchtend. erklärt mal für dummis wie mich

 Zuerst beginne ich, indem ich eine Polygonform das lasso Werkzeug bilde. Dann mit dieser Form, schildere ich die Form es ihm etwas Airbrushing gebend genau. Dann würde ich die Form auf einer anderen Schicht kopieren, sie drehen und ändern den Schichtmodus zu jedem möglichem Modus, den Sie wünschen. Sie müssen experimentieren.


----------



## niTeZ (26. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe mir das Tut jetzt auch - mit der Übersetzung - angeschaut, und da steht selbst, das es nicht gerade für Anfänger ist, und das auch nicht alle Schritte beschrieben sind. Das find ich irgendwie Schade, naja, und ich verstehe es auch nicht besonders, würde sich irgendjemand die Mühe machen, und das Tut genau erklären?


----------



## fasty (26. Dezember 2002)

so schwer ist das nun auch net ;-) 

hat ca. 20 minuten gedauert: http://www.fasty.org/orange_shape_low.jpg


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

*naja*

Dann erklär es dochnochmal für die die es nicht kapieren



//edit:das mit dem airbursh-aufhellen im ersten schritt kapier ich 0


----------



## |FAT|paRa (26. Dezember 2002)

fasty dein ergebnis find ich cool. kannst du das für dummis wie mich noch einmal genauer beschreiben? bitte ich bitte dich echt denn ich möchte das auch in 20 mins. schaffen. also bitte fasty oder andere die sich damit auskennen. ihr klatscht das ergebnis uns hin und wir haben immer noch nix gelernt, das geht doch nicht. also, bitte ein wenig genauer und ausführlicher beschreiben. am besten mit bildanhängen. thx @ all schon einmal im vorraus   


:>


----------



## fasty (26. Dezember 2002)

viel spass damit ;-)


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

*wow*

wow hammer

aber das mit dem airbrush aufhellen kapier ich 0 dakommt nur ******e raus, also bitte nochmal mit dem aufhellen erklären


----------



## fasty (26. Dezember 2002)

also, du nimmst ne hellere farbe als die mit der du die Shape gefüllt hast und ziehst damit einfach ein paar highlight-linien.


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

Highlight linien?

einfach ein paar striche lang sieht saubillig aus und leuchten nicht so 

P.S.ich hab photoshop 7 vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## fasty (26. Dezember 2002)

das leuchten kommt auch erst später ... das sieht immer anfangs so billig aus


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

ok, ich bin schon beim 2. schritt und es sieht fast genauso aus, weiter gehts ich zeig euch dann mein erg.


----------



## Jojukono (26. Dezember 2002)

naja, zufriden bin ich nicht, da ich einene deutsche photoshopvariante habe weiß ich nicht welcher effect

"screen" ist

aber ansonsten gehts und das mit dem glanz einfügen (schritt 6)geht auch nich so wie auf dem tutorials bild

aber trotzdem hier mein ergebniss:


----------



## |FAT|paRa (26. Dezember 2002)

was ist bei dem tutoral mit modus>z.b screen   gemeint?

wie komme ich in das fenster zum auswählen und wie heißt die funktion bei der deutschsprachigen version von photoshop?


----------



## fasty (26. Dezember 2002)

mit modus ist der Ebenen Modus gemeint (dropdown menue in der ebenenpalette) ... hab keine ahnung wie screen auf deutsch heisst, hab noch nie mit nem deutschen ps gearbeitet ...

welches fenster zum auswählen ???


----------



## |FAT|paRa (26. Dezember 2002)

ah, ich hab es schon herrausgefunden ''screen'' heißt in der deutschen version ''nagativ multiplizieren''. aber das sieht bei mir trotzdem irgend wie arm aus.


----------



## |FAT|paRa (26. Dezember 2002)

noch ne frage du hast in dem tutoral den effekt ''faden'' geschrieben.

1.welcher ist das? ist der unter Filter>???
2.die kombination SHIFT + STRG + F tut bei mir nix. oder was passiert da? muss ich irgend etwas anwählen oder makieren?


----------



## niTeZ (26. Dezember 2002)

ich hab eben angefangen, und das sieht nicht einmal ansatzweise so aus wie auf dem tut,... des gibts dich nicht, ich denke ich hab da ne menge falsch gemacht


----------



## killkrog (27. Dezember 2002)

@ Para

So wie das Bild aussiehst hast du das Fade und die Highlights vergessen. Auch wenn ich net weiss was 'Fade' eigentlich ist, hab nä,lich die deutsche Version. Die Tastenkombi gibts bei uns auch net. Wäre also schön wenn jemand noch diese letzte Rätsel lösen könnte. Dann wäre es mir endlich möglich mich auch mal daran zu versuchen ^^


Gruß
 Killkrog


----------



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

also faden

in deutsch verblassen gibts bei mir unter der tastenkombi wie sie im deutschen tut steht


----------



## fasty (27. Dezember 2002)

*Videotutorial*

so, wers jetzt nich rafft sollte sich vielleicht doch erst mit den grundlagen von photoshop beschäftigen ...

DivX 5.0.2
1024*768
6,21 MB

http://www.fasty.org/tutorials/distorted_shapes_divx.zip

und wer immernoch probleme mit den englischen menues hat schaut einfach mal hier nach: http://www.gfx4all.de/uebersetzung.html


----------



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

hier mein bild, ziemlich gut geworden, dank dem video

alle die ein deutsches video mit diesem tut von mir (selber gemacht) haben wollen bitte per PM bei mir melden, die bekommen es per mail zugeschickt


----------



## killkrog (27. Dezember 2002)

@ fasty

Verrätst du mir, mit welchem Prog du ds aufgenommen hast?

Gruß
 Killkrog


----------



## |FAT|paRa (27. Dezember 2002)

hi ich hab ein problem: ich kann verblassen also fade nicht auswählen, im menü ist das zwar da aber nicht zum anklicken die schrift ist grau und nicht schwarz, also das ich das nicht anklicken kann. muss ich erst irgend etwas makieren?

:{} :{} :{}


----------



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

@killgrog, wenn du im photoshop forum bist ganz oben steht "Videotutorial"da kannste was downloaden, brauchst aber nen fetten rechner.

@FAT, einfach die kopie der normalen ebene faden und dann beide ebnen zusammenzu einer machen.Also bei mir gehts ohne probleme.

aber wie findet ihr mein bild?


----------



## Patrick Kamin (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jojukono _
> *
> aber wie findet ihr mein bild? *


Schlecht


----------



## |FAT|paRa (27. Dezember 2002)

2 ebenen zu einer machen funzt ja auch, aber nicht oben in der englischen version heißt es: Edit>Fade Wave
deutsche version heißt es: Bearbeiten>Verblassen

und genau das kann ich bei mir nicht auswählen, kann mir da keiner helfen? sonst kann ich nämlich nicht weitermachen


----------



## Jojukono (27. Dezember 2002)

keine ahnung warum.

danke caminus, mach es erstmal besser.

übrigens der wiltereffekt "wave"is bei uns "Schwingungen", das siehste im video am menü


----------



## Bown (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo !

Super geiles Thema, was hier diskutiert wird.
Ich denke mal, das man dieses tut auch ganz gut mit dem sinddots Filter hinbekommt und anschließend ein wenig mit dem verzerrungsfilter arbeiten, halt nen bissel weiterführen die sache, ich denke da kommt man auch auf ähnlich ergebnisse
Viele Grüße
Master_Bown


----------

